# Where to ride in Poccono, PA



## paba (Dec 30, 2004)

Will be in the Pocconos for the long weekend, well pretty much every weekend. Where is the best place to ride a road bike. Looking for some moderate climbing, which shouldn't be a problem, I'm sure. Light traffic is possible!


----------

